# how to register foreign marriage in dubai



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a question which I hope one of you has experience with or an answer to as the process is not clear to me just yet.

Recently, I got married in Germany and me and my spouse are both residents of the UAE. We already took the international marriage certificate to the German Embassy in Dubai to get it stamped. What is now the next step to have our marriage registered in the UAE?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Dear Mr. DubaiGov,

Thanks so much for your answer. Helpful and clear!


----------

